
Can You Affect Another Person's Behavior with Your Thoughts? - uxhacker
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/09/07/644530036/watch-can-you-affect-another-persons-behavior-with-your-thoughts
======
LinuxBender
Those interested in this topic should also watch some of Rupert Sheldrake's
youtube videos and TED talks on morphic resonance.

